# Line In not working with Sound Blaster



## tourdefrance (Sep 1, 2008)

In June. someone posted a query about Line In having stopped working with Sound Blaster Audigy. 
My Sound Blaster Audigy no longer recognises any input from Line In.
I tried a Sound Blaster Live card and no sound can be heard from Line In. I've tried uninstalling, reinstalling, uninstalling etc etc with no luck although this seemed to have solved the problem for the previous poster.
Does anyone have any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi tourdefrance, and welcome to TSG.

Have you checked the audio mixer control panel to see if line in is muted or at minimum volume?


----------



## tourdefrance (Sep 1, 2008)

Yes, I've tried that and the audio mixer shows the Line In as neither muted nor does it show the volume as low.
I have a Dell 5150 machine which came with built in sound.
I've discovered that the Line In on the built in soundcard actually works. Ominously, a young lad at work thinks that a Windows update to XP means that no one 's Line In on their Sound Blaster card actually works.
Can this be true? The sound is much better on my Sound Blaster card than on Dell's, but maybe beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I have read that Dell and possibly a few other PC and sound card manufacturers had disabled an input called "Stereo Mix/Mono Mix/WAVE Out" to make the RIAA happy. This prevented a person from easily recording what they could hear through their speakers. I have not read anything about line out being disabled.

Then again, one of the first work arounds for the disabled Stereo Mix/Mono Mix/WAVE Out function was to run patch cables from the Line Out to the Line In jacks.


----------



## tourdefrance (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks for that post, Chuck. Your link was to a very interesting tale but I think he found a straightforwardish solution.

You have though reminded me that I was very happy with my new Dell and its Tel Sigma sound. It was very happy to record "What you Hear" with that great program CDWave ....except that it wouldn't record from my vinyl deck via Line In. 
This explains why I bought a Sound Blaster Card in the first place and had to open up my new computer and it's scary in there, I can tell you.
Two years down the line, Sound Blaster no longer works via Line In....but Tel Sigma now does- all very curious.
As I haven't been inundated with Sound Blaster owners telling me they can still record, either there aren't many people out there still trying to record their vinyl....and maybe I should join them with one of those new fangled USB turntables.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

tourdefrance said:


> there aren't many people out there still trying to record their vinyl....


I still do on occasion. I do it a little differently though. I added a CD recorder to our home stereo system a few years ago. I record to a music CD-R first and then pop it in the computer for cleaning up and ripping to MP3 files.


----------

